
There's an iMessage “Text Bomb” That Will Freeze Your iPhone - theophrastus
https://www.buzzfeed.com/nicolenguyen/chaios-imessage-bug
======
theophrastus
"Software developer Abraham Masri found the bug, called “chaiOS,” and posted
it on GitHub Tuesday afternoon. Masri told BuzzFeed News that he found the
vulnerability while “fuzzing with the operating system.” In other words, he
was trying to break the operating system by inputting random characters into
its internal code."

...hm, and then later: "The chaiOS GitHub page has been taken down and Masri’s
account was suspended. But that doesn’t mean iOS users are safe."

